# Asteroid field help?



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I would like to do a FineMolds Slave-I diorama where it's in an asteroid field. Problem is, I DO NOT want the field to look like a bunch of rocks on sticks. I figured out how to hide some of the support rods, but I had a wonderful idea: I want some of them to rotate, as they do in real space. What could I use? MAGNETS! I wonder if this is possible...

Build a box to house the diorama (think shadow box) and house some large magnets in it. Put other magnets in the asteriods, suspend them from the box top on fishing line, and let them go. They should spin or be suspended somewhat, right? 

The only problem I see is space. This will only work if the magnets are really close to each other, and there's my problem. I'd like a larger box with open space in it. 

Help?


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

You got me!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

What about fishing line for support? it would e really thin and the rocks would spin. Of course you could paint the string black. Just a thought.
Richard


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I've been thinking about this and without an answer. I believe you want an on/off switch. Electro-Magnitism. I may play with this myself. An old microwave oven was a thought. You can make plasma out of a grape but it is quite messy. A simple iron and copper setup would suffice. Thinking a small slot car motor with a power source... batteries. This is a complicated concept... 
Hmmm... 

As far as I care... Pluto is still a planet. We still have nine!


----------



## Bowers (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it too so much!
For my hobby it is very important.:hat:


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

It looks like I might be "overthinking" this. I wanted the asteroids to spin, so I thought of magnets. Then, last night I had an epiphany!

Instead of magnets, I'm using....wind. 

Here's how it'll work: I'll build the asteroids with a small "fin" on one side (or both) facing one way, disguised as outcroppings. Then I'll put a computer fan or similar on one side of my diorama box. The result? A "pinwheel" effect on some of the asteroids!

What say you?


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

How about an ornament spinner? I've never used them, but they sound like they would work for what you're trying to do.

Here's a site: http://www.christmasinprescott.com/orsipaortu.html

Pete


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

BRILLIANT! I wonder what the RPM's on those are... hmm...


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Let me know when you find out.

Be sure to keep us up on the progress.

Pete


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

That spinner would be perfect. Have it come out sideways from the back to hide it behind the rock and give it a tumbling effect. Build a box behind the display to place your lights. Small holes would give the look of stars in the background.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I've also decided against the Slave I, and I'm going with a derelict floating dead in space. Having a tumbling asteroid field and a stationary Slave I wouldn't be realistic, IMO.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Just to throw in a couple of sheckles. Revell put out some "floating" airplane kits with opposing magnets. I love McGuyvering things.
Bruce


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's where I got the idea from. I bought one, but they require fishing line as tethers as well, three of them.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Yeah, that's where I got the idea from. I bought one, but they require fishing line as tethers as well, three of them.


You can find very thin stainless steel wire if you look hard enough. It is as thin as a human hair and harder than anything to see aginst a backdrop.

I have a roll of it I'm playing with to see if I can run power up a clear plastic rod to a model without the wire showing. It's downside is the stuff is so hard to see that I tend to end up with it stuck into the end of a finger at least once each time I get the roll out to use.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Stu Pidasso said:


> BRILLIANT! I wonder what the RPM's on those are... hmm...


The orniment rotators are between 1-3 rpm depending on the maker.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

as a joke ILM did put potatoes in the field.............


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

..........................but after extensive weathering no one could tell


----------

